# building KDE 4 is hang and need restart



## mfaridi (Dec 15, 2009)

I want install KDE4 with ports and after many compile I see that is hang and I see this line 


```
enerating calculator.moc
Generating charselect.moc
[  0%] Built target plasma_applet_charselect_automoc
[  0%] Built target plasma_applet_calculator_automoc
Scanning dependencies of target plasma_applet_comic_automoc
Scanning dependencies of target plasma_applet_fifteenPuzzle_automoc
Generating imagewidget.moc
Generating arrowwidget.moc
Generating comic.moc
Generating configwidget.moc
Generating fadingitem.moc
[  0%] Built target plasma_applet_comic_automoc
```
and it is 24 hour I se this message and can not continue , but after I reser system and start agian it work good , this is happen for me for twice and only with reset of system  y problem solve 
what I must do , kde building continue and I do not have to reset my system ?


----------



## enderli (Dec 15, 2009)

You may try this...

```
cd /usr/ports/deskutils/kdeplasma-addons
make clean
make install
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, if you want without rebooting press Ctl-C and start over 

I had same problem while building KDE4.3.0. It comes to same point very fast. 
enderil's advice is quite good: I did that too.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 16, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Well, if you want without rebooting press Ctl-C and start over
> 
> I had same problem while building KDE4.3.0. It comes to same point very fast.
> enderil's advice is quite good: I did that too.



I do that but it happen again , I have to only reset to solve this problem


----------

